# New Cathedral in Turin



## ravanellidiciamo (Jan 14, 2006)

A new Cathedral has opened in Turin, in the brand-new post-industrial district built replacing lot of old factories in the area.

Cathedral’s name is “Santo Volto” (Holy Face), inspired by Jesus’ face that lasts on the Holy Shroud of Turin (hosted in the more historical Turin Dome in city centre)

Cathedral calls to mind the factories which were before in this area, symbolizing a big gear with its pawls. The bell tower also is a readapted old chimney.

As u can see in these pictures, the churchyard overlooks the “under construction” district park, which will includes old industrial archaeology finds (the red columns were part of the old iron-steel Fiat pole)


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I like it.
Even though it looks ... different.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

its very nice :yes: the color and the tower are cool....


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Strangely interesting


----------



## volare (Sep 29, 2005)

mmm, not sure, i need more time to form an opinion


----------



## ravanellidiciamo (Jan 14, 2006)

volare said:


> mmm, not sure, i need more time to form an opinion


I can tell you, if u have the chanche to see it in person, u would be astonished.

As I was when I come there!


----------



## mariocesare (Jul 19, 2006)

*Maybe the night aspect*

helps to better define your opinion:










Outside it likes very strange, but inside it is very Charismatic


----------



## Arichis (May 11, 2005)

Its beautiful! I love how the old factory chimney has been incorporated as the church tower.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Beautiful! I hope they build a church like that in the Philippines.


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

It is not a cathedral, it's clearly writen " parrocchia " it has not the same importance !!! anyway I like it !!!


----------



## fiatbao (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't like it that much exept for the inside. But the outside I think it's the brown color makes it look very industrial!


----------



## ravanellidiciamo (Jan 14, 2006)

alessandro_q said:


> It is not a cathedral, it's clearly writen " parrocchia " it has not the same importance !!! anyway I like it !!!


it's a cathedral, because it is also the headquarter of turin Curia.

"parrocchia" means not only the church but the Curch complex.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Interesting. I like the interior.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

I like it a lot!

Very modern!


----------



## billyandmandy (Jun 6, 2006)

Intresting... The chimney/bell tower idea is great! I like it


----------



## MaxRubix (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice!


----------

